# What is this called?



## BrianDixon (Oct 10, 2010)

Hello all,
I am wanting to get more ideas and details about installing some molding to separate rooms of different colors in an open floor plan. Searching Google for "Vertical corner molding" turns up only one picture of what I am thinking of. Please see the attached picture. Is there a special name for this in the world of trim carpentry? I also want some opinions as to whether putting this on the outside corners, the only place where the color transitions occur, obligates me to putting them on the inside corners to make everything look balanced?
Thanks for any info,
Brian


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

It is a box column, if there is another corner opposite that corner, it would balance out if another column was installed there, it isn't necessary to put one on every corner.


----------



## BrianDixon (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks, I wasn't sure if it was referred to as a column because it is neither free standing nor actually supporting anything.
Brian


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Inside corners normally do not get same treatment as outside corners.

George


----------



## BrianDixon (Oct 10, 2010)

Good point George, thanks to both of you.
Brian


----------



## aread (Oct 6, 2015)

Another name for what is shown in your photo is "pilaster". In the case shown in the photo, it would be a corner pilaster.


----------

